# Breakfast Casserole



## chefwannabe (Jun 18, 2004)

Breakfast Casserole
serves 8-10
6  eggs
6 slices bread, crusts removed
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 pound bulk sausage, browned
2 cups milk
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon dry mustard

Beat eggs. Add other indgredients. Place in 9 inch rectangular baking dish. Refrigerate 12 hours. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes to 1 hour.


----------



## Raine (Jun 18, 2004)

Not sure if our recipe is exactly the same, but anyway we make this all the time and it is great.  Great to fix on Christmas morning while opening presents. 

There are several versions of this recipe around.


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 18, 2004)

That's when we make it too. Its something about those quick and easy yet elaborate breakfasts that make every holiday special.


----------



## Polly-Esther (Jun 26, 2004)

*How Funny...*

I just accessed this topic thinking maybe, just maybe, I would find a breakfast casserole recipe. This is very ironic that it was the first recipe when I opened up the category. This is a Twilight Zone kind of thing!


----------

